# Update on My Canara Pearl Spot Cichlids/Etroplus canarensis



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Etroplus canarensis is one of three cichlid species endemic to India. Coming from purely fresh water unlike its genus congeners, the Orange and Green Chromides, it is extremely rare in its natural habitat. In fact, it was though to have become extinct in 1996 when insecticide poisoning (among other habitat degradations) occured in the Kudarahara river. It was rediscovered in 1997 when an extensive search uncovered a small, relict population. Apparently the fish is being bred in Thailand and by a handful of serious hobbyists, one of whom is from San Antonio, Texas, Jose Gonzales (ciclasoman). I was fortunate to obtain ten-1" fry from him in mid August of 2013. They have not been a demanding fish and have come along well, now at around 2.5- 3". They will max out at around 5". Here's a picture update of this very unique and beautiful species. By the way, they still love to school.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Another nice looking species that you have!!

They appear to be heavy in the belly area, from the gills to the base of the tail and the body background pattern is extremely cool looking.

I would love some more details on the tank size and setup and if you have any other fish with them.

Any chance you could submit one of your photos of this fish for the Species Profiles? I think it would make a great addition to show some of the fabulous colors that I see in your fish.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Another nice looking species that you have!!
> 
> They appear to be heavy in the belly area, from the gills to the base of the tail and the body background pattern is extremely cool looking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dee. The egg like shape is common to all three Etroplus species, along with its sister genus in Madagascar, Paretroplus. In nature they are rheophilic so I'm keeping them in a long, fairly shallow tank, 60" x 18" x 12"high, with a current flow provided by a Hydor "water fan" and a hang on the back filter both on one end directed the full length of the tank. I also have two sponge filters in there as well. The substrate is sand with small pebbles and decor round rocks, a chunk of driftwood in the center, and plastic plants here and there. They are voracious herbivores so real plants, even the tough one like Java fern and Anubias don't last. In fact they love Guppy grass... so much so that I can't keep it in supply. The temperature is around 75-78F. Along with the ten 'canarensis', for tank mates I have eight small Herichthys bartoni and three Theraps wesseli. I had also put in ten pretty little barbs, Puntius gelius that are from the native waters of the canarensis, but the 'bartoni' made short work of them. I didn't think a 11/2" bartoni could swallow a 3/4" barb. Well, live and learn. There are absolutely no compatibility issues among the two species. In fact, It seems as if they don't even see one another. I'd be happy to submit a photo or two . I'll go ahead with that.


----------

